# Help Wanted Worcester Ma



## treeslayer666 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking for a experienced ground worker to add to the crew. We are a small Worcester Ma based tree service with top of the line equipment. Great pay for the right candidate with positive attitude and removal experience.
PM me or call 508-752-0071


----------

